# Boss Mustang



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I want I want :lol:

Minor problem of Â£200K 

But that being said, a Boss 429 hand built with a NASCAR motor and one of only 500 built, 2 owners eight and a bit thousand miles and looks perfect, I've sent "M" out for a couple of lottery tickets just on the off chance 










Boss Mustang 429 photo gallery


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I want I want :lol:
> 
> Minor problem of Â£200K
> 
> ...


aewsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I want I want :lol:
> ...


ooo baby


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Love it! Have you seen the show on Discovery (I think) called Overhaulin? A guy called Chip Foose takes old cars and does them up, not pimp my ride style thank God!

Got my love of old muscle cars rekindled, so I checked out the old Mustangs and what you could get now. There is a firm in California that makes them with modern brakes, engines etc but in the old bodies. Like a NOS car! I forget what they are called but they are about 100k new. If you've seen the film gone in 60 seconds, they make them like 'Eleanor'.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If you love old 'stangs then Aus is the place, we have em by the bucketload. Lots of them have been imported in recent years and you see at least one in the city every day. I am sorely tempted, theyre great cars and I love the shape... The Boss is a different kettle of fish of course, but plenty of lookalikes I expect....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like a Capri with Yankee bits added. :lol:

Soz. h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stan said:


> Looks like a Capri with Yankee bits added. :lol:
> 
> Soz. h34r:


 :rofl2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> If you love old 'stangs then Aus is the place, we have em by the bucketload. Lots of them have been imported in recent years and you see at least one in the city every day. I am sorely tempted, theyre great cars and I love the shape... The Boss is a different kettle of fish of course, but plenty of lookalikes I expect....


When we were in Sydney we never even saw a kangaroo never mind a Mustang :lol: :lol:

Our ticket never came up so it's back to dreaming again


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

allaction said:


> Love it! Have you seen the show on Discovery (I think) called Overhaulin? A guy called Chip Foose takes old cars and does them up, not pimp my ride style thank God!
> 
> Got my love of old muscle cars rekindled, so I checked out the old Mustangs and what you could get now. There is a firm in California that makes them with modern brakes, engines etc but in the old bodies. Like a NOS car! I forget what they are called but they are about 100k new. If you've seen the film gone in 60 seconds, they make them like 'Eleanor'.


I drive "M" mad, I watch these shows none stop some days on the telly. I was lucky enough to work in LA a couple of times a while back and on a Friday night it was wall to wall muscle cars down at the beaches. They take their cars seriously over there, I never went to Foose's place but I did see Boyd Coddington at a show, his cars look awesome in the metal when you have a proper look at one, the attention to detail on them is amazing.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is soooooooo nice. :drool:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > If you love old 'stangs then Aus is the place, we have em by the bucketload. Lots of them have been imported in recent years and you see at least one in the city every day. I am sorely tempted, theyre great cars and I love the shape... The Boss is a different kettle of fish of course, but plenty of lookalikes I expect....
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic, I'm a big fan of these old muscle cars, I want a late 60's Plymouth Roadrunner


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Fantastic, I'm a big fan of these old muscle cars, I want a late 60's Plymouth Roadrunner


Beep Beep :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic, I'm a big fan of these old muscle cars, I want a late 60's Plymouth Roadrunner
> ...


Haha thats he one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually when I come to think about it I was in a motel somewhere in Canada a few years ago and I heard a burbble in the parking lot and had a wander out for a look. Only an imacculate Hemi Road Runner, rare as hens teeth and who knows what it was worth even then farless now. Pretty much like this one below.










I have some pictures but unfortunately they are all on 3-1/2" floppy discs 

Anybody got a usb drive they don't want :lol: :lol:

B.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Actually when I come to think about it I was in a motel somewhere in Canada a few years ago and I heard a burbble in the parking lot and had a wander out for a look. Only an imacculate Hemi Road Runner, rare as hens teeth and who knows what it was worth even then farless now. Pretty much like this one below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous, I even think that after 1970 when muscle cars started getting uglier (Mustang II anyone?) that the Road Runner, along with the 'Cuda were two cars that still looked fantastic


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Nope - it's a late 60's softop 'stang for me, almost blew a mortgage when a cherry red RHD came up for Â£12k, had to be manhandled away from the bank!

I think there's an old mustard coloured softop in a garage on the road to totnes from newton abbot for about Â£10k - just think.... 2 or 3 shiny rolex wrist bangles or a big noisy sign saying 'lookit ma penis'!!

bon chance, from my old ds!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Mopars, grossly overpriced for what they are and the Hemi wasn't the be all and end all, plenty of good stuff from Chevy in the late 60's that being said a 69 or 70 Mustang is still a car I would like to own.


----------

